# How long do you stay on aquaban for ?



## boxer2quick (Feb 3, 2007)

Hello Lads,

How long do you stay on aquaban for ? the blue pack for pms says you should only use it for 5 days,do any of you use it for longer ?


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

A few hours at the most brudda


----------



## boxer2quick (Feb 3, 2007)

Rambo55 said:


> A few hours at the most brudda


A few hours ? dont get ya mate ? lol what will it do in a few hours ?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I run the 5 day pack and then stop it. Not because of any health worries - the kidneys adjust their magic after a while, and you stop getting any benefit from it.

Its a short term fix only, hence why suitable for womens time of month to get them by the worst of it.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Believe me you will Pi$$ for England in that time


----------



## boxer2quick (Feb 3, 2007)

Rambo55 said:


> Believe me you will Pi$$ for England in that time


How many do you do then Rambo ? cos your supposed to do 2 tablets 3 times a day and your only on em for a few hours,whats your dose in a few hours or do you just do what it says on the packet ?


----------

